# Snagged and a HUGE Mako



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I just got a call from Jerry....he's on his way in from an offshore trip on the Pelican out of Port Aransas. He said that they should be getting in close to 30 minutes from now. 

He said that he caught between a 600-900 pound Mako Shark.

Get on the PortAnow.com webcam to check it out in a bit!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up STx... I'm watching the webcam.

Did he say what he caught it on?


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*Omg*

WTG Jerry!
WOW, can't wait to see it.
I am sending Snagged a PM.
Holy sheepdip, batman!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

on the cam right now


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thats a big mako, at least it had a good life before meeting Jerry, I bet he'll sleep good tonight. way to go Jerry!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.portanow.com/webcams/fishcam.htm


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Jerry, I see your bald head, post a close up pic when u get back home!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Yep thats a big shark allright.. alot of someone is going to eat good for a while.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

nice one...

this is the first time I have viewed the live webcam and it is just awesome.

congrats on a great catch Jerry!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice job guys.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Big fish eat small fish, so he saved a LOT of smaller fish.

Congratulations Jerry!!!! Great catch, post pictures!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

why doesnt everyone just get it out of the way now and be done with the criticism so the board can keep doing what its supposed to. for real no more posts about killing makos. it sucks but its every fishermans right if they choose to take it. snagged will make sure it is eaten too. i know that for a fact.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thats a beast for sure Jerry, Congrats!!!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i posted my reply right when u did belly up, i agree and knew it was just a matter of time. please once again, keep your negative comments off this post and let jerry enjoy.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

coastal said:


> i posted my reply right when u did belly up, i agree and knew it was just a matter of time. please once again, keep your negative comments off this post and let jerry enjoy.


Can we get a big AMEN??????????????????????


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*AMEN!!!!*


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

you did know that this is a fishing board didnt you? nice shark!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Way to go Jerry!!!

You better rest up for the trip next week.
I have 2 empty freezers if you need some help.

Bill


----------



## Kneal (Sep 18, 2005)

WOW, it brought all the locals out didn't it. Nice SHARK....


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice fish!!!! Looking forward to the story. Curious how many jumps and flips he made.

Ken


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

HappyCamper said:


> Nice fish!!!! Looking forward to the story. Curious how many jumps and flips he made.
> 
> Ken


I talked with Snagged. The fish nearly spooled a Penn 10/0 with 100 pound line. It made one jump. I will let him fill in all the details.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

so are we getting together for breakfast? Prehaps Mako Steaks and Eggs at Jerry's house?


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree with coastal nice fish and congrads on landing such a beast that would not catch and release you or anyone else ha ha


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job Jerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brew2: One heck of a beast and a nice pile of steaks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WTG Jerry!! I was wondering where you were...now I know. Big Congrats


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice Fish, Hope it don't get bashed to hard, last time I put one up I think it went over 200 post. Great job and nice fish.


----------



## BaitGuru (Jun 8, 2007)

*Nice Fish*

That's a shame, such a big beautiful fish, and so little Tartar sauce  .

Nice Fish, 
Rub it in and tell us how it was cooked. A 3 day weekend of B.B.Q., throw another mako shark on the Barbie.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

FAQ's will prevent any bashing


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Great catch! Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I would catch a fish like that this weekend. Way to go Jerry was it John as the skipper? Man clean your drawers and give us the story. LOL NICE fish


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone. It was fun and a great test for the stents put in my heart a couple of weeks ago.
Short and sweet version.
Hooked the mako
Chased it down.
got it onboard.
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

OK, here's the rest.
I was fishing the stern of the Pelican when we spotted the mako. Capt John rigged a rod and tossed a chunk of bonita out, needless to say the mako took it. I ended up with the rod as the fish stripped everything off a 10/0 except one turn of line (yes, one time around the spool) and burned both of my thumbs. About that time John got the anchor up and started backing to the fish, I started cranking like crazy.
I saw the fish jump once, others said it jumped twice. Once we were free it was simply pump, thumb the spool, and crank. The fish did make a number of good runs and wasn't about to tire out fast. I was able to get it to the boat but couldn't budge it the last couple of feet up to get a killing shot. After about an hour I gave the rod to a younger guy and in a few minutes he got the head up for the kill shot.
It was a lot of fun getting that shark onto the boat, ropes, gaffs and every person onboard lent both hands getting that fish landed.

Ten feet eight inches long and 58 inches in girth.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice FISH JERRY, how long was that trip?


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Very impressive fish , congratulations . Please show some more pics if you have them , and recipes ( gotta love Mako meat ! ) LOL. GC.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

It was a 12 hour private charter Kevin.
Awesum should have some pictures to post soon,my hands were too full to take any.
Treat it like prime beef.


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

congratulations jerry... one hell of a fish... to much wieght for their scale? a rough estimate is 773.3 lbs... pretty close to a record fish...

james


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man that's a big fish...congratulations.

TH


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Congrats - story from KRIS6 TV in Corpus*

Here is a link to the story on the NBC station in Corpus.

http://www.kristv.com/global/story.asp?s=7013999

Nice job Jerry & Chris.

*Mako shark weighs in at over 500 pounds
*
var wn_last_ed_date = getLEDate("Aug 31, 2007 10:02 PM EST"); document.write(wn_last_ed_date);Aug 31, 2007 09:02 PM CDT

 
PORT ARANSAS - A mako shark weighing in at more than 500 pounds was caught off the coast of Port Aransas on Friday. It drew quite a crowd back at the docks.

Jerry Samiferos and his buddy, Chris Cantu, chartered a boat to do some fishing on Friday and hooked the monster about 50 miles offshore. Jerry said he fought it for about an hour before he got tired and handed off to Chris.

"When I saw the fish out there, I said, 'Oh my God. I don't know if i can handle this, but I'm gonna try,'" Jerry said. "It's all about fishing, blue water and trying."

Chris said he was hesitant to take on the shark at first.0

"When he got tired, he turned around and told me, 'You take the pole,'" Chris said. "I didn't want it, but he didn't have anymore, so he said, 'No you gonna take it, so I grabbed a hold of it and did what I could and finished it off."

It took seven big guys to wrestle the shark through the door of the weigh station. It measured 10-feet, 8 and a half inches and weighed 501 pounds.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*Too pooped to post ....*

but here's a little story and a few pics..

Jerry and I were fishing off the stern of the Pelican next to each other when John (Brennan) started to scramble to bait a big rig with a slab of bonita. As soon as he tossed it out the big fish struck and the game was on ...










As they were pulling the anchor the fish had Jerry down to a few wraps but he managed to get some back and the chase was on ..










The fish made one spectacular jump that brought hoots and screams from 
everyone on board. Before it was over the sight of this fish was ominous 
as he cruised along endlessly ....










Nowjust so Jerry doesn't snowball you guys into thinking this was easy...










After the battle ...










Denture shot ...










Icing that baby down ....










The rack ...










Way to go Jerry ... pretty good for a fella that just told me before our trip last week that he may have to hand off any big fish to me...

Yeah right!


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Awesome fish. I love catching Mako's. That 1 is a beast.


----------



## Cazador (Aug 13, 2007)

That's fan-****-tastic! Good job guys!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

WTG Jerry. Truly an awesome fish.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

What a fish! Congrats on the catch, thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## sharkman79 (May 13, 2007)

nice fish jerry, look a little tired lol.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Excellent life memory and steaks to boot!

Great Catch!
AGF


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll say it again, great fish, great catch, great report and a great Man! WTG Jerry


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Let's see, from the LingMaster, to the BigEyeMaster, now the MakoMaster... dang you are good Jerry!

See you at breakfast tomorrow!!


Tom - DBG


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Great job Jerry. H3lluva fish.

I love that pick of you sitting down. You look pretty spent to say the least.


Kelly


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok Lets Get It Right He Caught The Fish


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

And Next Dont Take Me Off The Thread Please I Fish And Would Not Have Took The Fish And Thats Me Congratuiation Jerry On A Once And A Life Time Fish Love Yall Arius Felis


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great fish and fight Jerry!


----------



## makorod (Jun 19, 2004)

awesome job guys, Capt John can hook them up!!!


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

Jerry...you look kinda tired in that one pic!?!........looks like one hell of a fight!

Congrats on that bad boy...please post any personal pics you may have


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Great story, great fish! Congrats!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Great story and pic's,congrats.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I was just about ready to leave my house when Jerry called.....(my girlfriend and I were headed to the Texas Treasure to do some gambling)....so I packed up my video cam to get some video of Jerry's shark. I have never posted on youtube.com but I will try to learn how to post the video there and give everyone a link. My video cam is high definition....so it may be a challenge to get the format correct. I'll give it my best.

We are all proud as hell of Jerry....he just went through a pretty good health scare about 6 weeks ago....and we all felt bad that he couldn't make a previous fishing trip with us. To see him come back and catch a fish of a lifetime just makes our day!!!
Congrats Jerry....this is one day that I will never forget!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

great job dude, that is awesome, i bet you didnt imagine this 6-8 weeks ago.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Next time I hook a fish like that I want to be using a chair and better quality gear, this "ironman" has turned to rust! sad_smiles


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Most guys that hook a Mako this size just get to se a few jumps and it's all over. I have seen a Mako this size dump a 80STW with 100# dacron to just a few heartbeats. 

Great catch - enjoy it.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Next time I hook a fish like that I want to be using a chair and better quality gear, this "ironman" has turned to rust! sad_smiles


Excellent story Jerry and congratulations!

I've now almost completely forgotten that prize-winning Jack!!! LOL


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

sounds like a good time for a MAKO tattoo!! corngrats!!! thats one hell of a fish!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nice catch, Jerry. Kudos to Capt. John for yanking the anchor and chasing it down. Y'all did good.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats. That's a fish of a lifetime fish. I have hooked two Makos but have never been able to get one in the boat. To actually catch one is a real accomplishment.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

congrats from amy and jason!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Thats one hell of a fish, congratulations, that is a fish that dreams are made of. Bask in the Glory you deserve it. Congratulations again


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Congratz Jerry, I have to agree with tom though.. what are you going to do to top this now? I mean sheesh are you gonna start fishing for marlin while anchored/drifting? 

Great Job


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Funny you mention that Allan, he picked up a couple of Black Barts for Marlin on the Big E next weekend! I think he's going to be using them instead of poppers!!

Where've you been hiding? Still in Galveston?

Tom


----------



## Didjman (Aug 30, 2005)

Great fish Jerry. A trophy of a lifetime, and during the summer too! Of everything I've caught in the Gulf, a big mako (or one at all) is something I have yet to accomplish. Someday...Let us know how you cook it and how the eating was. Just as important as the catch to me...


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> Funny you mention that Allan, he picked up a couple of Black Barts for Marlin on the Big E next weekend! I think he's going to be using them instead of poppers!!
> 
> Where've you been hiding? Still in Galveston?
> 
> Tom


Oh come on Tom, you know as well as I do that Jerry won't be able to get those Barts out past the edge of the lights 

That is a GREAT catch Jerry! Look forward to seeing you next weekend.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

newman said:


> Oh come on Tom, you know as well as I do that Jerry won't be able to get those Barts out past the edge of the lights
> 
> That is a GREAT catch Jerry! Look forward to seeing you next weekend.


 Are you sure? :smile:


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

I wonder if jerry isnt going to be fishing those barts at about 400' Hes always been one to do something crazy like that.... maybe he plans on patenting a new technique for swordfish?

Ive been crazy busy lately so havent had much time to post or even fish...


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Are you sure? :smile:


Only of you drift them back :biggrin: I wish Capt Frank would let us troll for Hoos on the way out and on the way to the bottom spots. I would bring a couple of Modulures and 809's from Grandads Fishing Tackle if he would let us. Both of them would troll great at Big E's cruising speed.


----------



## Phantom Fisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Jerry, 

Congrats on a great fish. 

Phantom Fisherman


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Mmmmmm!!! Mako Salad, Mako-Kabobos, Mako Soup, Mako Chowder, Mako Steak, Smoked Mako, Fired Mako, Baked Mako, Broiled Mako, Bar-B-Qued Mako, Mako on the Halfshell, Mako........

Great job Jerry!!! Congrats!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

WTG Jerry, looking forward to fishing with cha next weekend..... I might just hafta give you a hug.....lol


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Darrell,
Bring me some of your smoked ribs.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice fish Jerry; congrats.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

Congrats!! Awesome Mako!! Good Thing You Were In A Bigger Boat Already!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Jerry, are you sure that's a mako? Maybe you should submit to TPWD just to be sure.









Great catch.


----------

